# Wer lebt eigentlich noch?



## Windel XP (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo. ^^

Also, was mich jetzt echt mal interessiert: Wer von den damaligen Hauptcharakteren lebt noch? Also ausgehend vom aktuellen Story-Content von WoW. Ich meine die Personen...

... *Arthas Menethil.* Die Statue in Dalaran zeigt ja das Video von seinem Tod, wenn er auf dem Server "schon" gekillt wurde. Ist er jetzt auch storytechnisch endgültig tot?
... *Illidan Sturmgrimm.* Ist der, nachdem er nun seit "The Burning Crusade" legbar ist, denn nun auch storytechnisch tot?
... *Malfurion Sturmgrimm.* Absolut keine Ahnung, ob und wo der lebt.
... *Tyrande Wisperwind.* Auch keine Ahnung... ist die nicht in Darnassus?
... *Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer.* Ich weiß, dass er in der Geschichte zur Terasse der Magister floh und dort als Boss stand. Lebt er da jetzt storytechnisch noch oder ist er schon tot?
... *Lady Vashj.* Ist ja ab "The Burning Crusade" auch legbar... aber storytechnisch? Lebt die denn noch?
... *Kil'jaeden.* Auf dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau ist er seit "The Burning Crusade" legbar. Ist er storytechnisch tot?
	(Und wo ich gerade dabei bin: Wie steht's um den *Sonnenbrunnen?*)
... und natürlich *Ner'zhul.* Ist der mit Arthas nun doch endlich mal gestorben (wenn er denn storytechnisch echt tot ist) oder ist der nun "in" Bolvar?

Hoffe auf gute Antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~Windel


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2010)

Laut Blizzard weicht WoW von der Warcraft Lore ab, bzw. führt seine eigene fort. Daher leben die Hauptcharaktere der originalen Warcraft Story immernoch, allerdings in ihrem eigenen Universum.


----------



## Arosk (1. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Laut Blizzard weicht WoW von der Warcraft Lore ab, bzw. führt seine eigene fort. Daher leben die Hauptcharaktere der originalen Warcraft Story immernoch, allerdings in ihrem eigenen Universum.



Falsch, WoW führt die Warcraft Lore weiter.


----------



## Gurk1 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich denke das wie folgt:

Arthas: Ganz klar tot
Illidan: Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber wahrscheinlich auch tot
Malfurion: lebt ja noch.... der gammelt nur grad in smaraggrünen traum rum... wir werden ihn ja sehen in cata
Tyrande: boss von Darnassus und hohepriesterin der Priesterinnen von Elune lebt also
Kael thas: nachdem wir ihn zweimal töten durfen sollte er auch weg vom fenster sein
Vashi: weis ich nicht...vllt sehen wir sie in cata (ich fänds geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Kil jaeden: Is ja net tot sondern nur zurück ins nether gezogen worden
Ner´zhul: Is weg... im Arthas buch steht das arthas nerzuhls seele getötet hat 

Dem Sonnenbrunnen gehts soweit ganz gut... man muss ja quel delar reintauchen


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Falsch, WoW führt die Warcraft Lore weiter.


Nicht wirklich. Es gab mal eine Aussage von Blizzard, weiß nicht ob in einem Interview oder in einem Blue Post. Grad gesucht, finde aber nix mehr.

Das Statement war in etwa, dass WoW zwar einige Jahre nach "The Frozen Throne" angesiedelt ist und an den Storyfaden relativ locker anknüpft. Die Lore würde aber erst in einem Warcraft IV wirklich fortgesetzt werden. WoW verwendet dagegen die "bisherige" Welt der Serie und zeigt, wie diese sich entwickeln könnte.


----------



## Windel XP (1. Mai 2010)

@Gurk: Danke! Hilft mir weiter. ^^

@spectrumizer: Dann ergibt das aber wenig Sinn, das Video in Dalaran. Auf jedem Realm, auf dem der Lichkönig von einem Raid besiegt wurde, erscheinen am Brunnen in Dalaran Steintafeln, über die man sich das Video von Arthas' Tod ansehen kann. Also denke ich, dass WC4 entweder die bis zur Veröffentlichung von WC4 passierte Geschichte von WoW erzählt oder an WotLK oder sogar an Cataclysm anknüpft. Wäre doch logischer?

~Windel

Edit: Gurk, das mit Kael'thas stimmt nicht ganz. In der Festung der Stürme tötete man ihn laut Story nicht, so viel weiß ich. Er zog sich nach der Niederlage dort (also nach der Niederlage gegen einen Raid) nur zur Terasse der Magister zurück.


----------



## WhiteSeb (4. Mai 2010)

@Windel:<br />Was soll an spectrumizers Aussage unlogisch sein?<br />Was genau hat das mit den Steintafeln zu tun? Wenn es eine alternative Geschichte is können sie doch machen was sie wollen... Was sie auch tun :/

Und man hat ihn sehr wohl getötet in Festung der Stürme, aber irgendwie wurd er glaub ich wiederbelebt, daher so bleich und der Kristall in der Brust...


----------



## Gurk1 (4. Mai 2010)

kaelthas ist tot. Wie ich bereits gesagt habe haben wir ihn zweimal getötet. Einmal in der Festung der Stürme dann wurde er wiederbelebt und auf der Terasse der Magister haben wir ihn nochmal umgehauen.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

World of Warcraft hat eine eigene Storyline und nimmt keinen Einfluss auf die eigentliche Warcraft Story.
Das bedeutet das in der Warcraft Story alle noch am Leben sind die in World of Warcraft getötet, recycelt und wieder getötet wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also falls es ein Warcraft 4 geben wird, dann trift man mit Sicherheit wieder auf Illidan, Arthas, Lady Vashj & co.


EDIT : 

In WoW sieht es derzeit so aus -> Arthas tot, Illidan tot, Malfurion lebt, Tyrande lebt, Kael'Thas tot, Lady Vashj tot, Kil'Jaeden lebt, Ner'zhul laut dem Arthas Buch tot (keine Ahnung ob sich das Buch auf Warcraft oder WoW bezieht) und der Sonnenbrunnen ist in der Hand der Offensive der zerschmetternden Sonne (also befreit von der Legion).


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Mai 2010)

Windel schrieb:


> Hallo. ^^
> 
> Also, was mich jetzt echt mal interessiert: Wer von den damaligen Hauptcharakteren lebt noch? Also ausgehend vom aktuellen Story-Content von WoW. Ich meine die Personen...
> 
> ...



Arthas ist tot. Leider. Sauerei!
Illidan ist auch tot. Leider. Sauerei!
Malfurion Stormrage lebt, er schläft in Darnassus den smaragdgrünen Traum. Jedoch... ach, ich glaube ich lade den Teil wieder hoch. Schau mal
bei meinem Thread "Erwachen" im RP-Forum nach. Da habe ich meine eigene Theorie.
Tyrande lebt und ist die Regentin, jedoch wird fleissig an ihre Thron gesägt.
Kael´thas Sunstrider ist aber mal sowas von tot! Der Gute ist schon zwei mal gestorben.
Ob Vashj tot ist? Aber ja! 
Kil´Jaeden ist nicht tot, er macht den Anführer der Legion bis Sargeras wieder zurück ist.
Ner´zhul ist tot. Arthas hat ihn, als er mit ihm verschmolz, um die Kontrolle gerungen und ihn dann vernichtet. Ausgelöscht. Da ist kein Ner´zhul mehr.

&#8364;dit: Der Sonnenbrunnen wurde vom Prohpeten der Draenei geläutert und stellt nun eine Quelle des Lichtes für die Blutelfen dar, ist damit also
eine heilige Reliquie der Kirche des Lichtes geworden!

Hoffe das war hilfreich?


----------



## Galbadia (31. Mai 2010)

Ohne Ner´zuhl keine Kontrolle über die Geißel...
Ner´zuhl ist immer noch in der Rüstung, sonst gäbe es keinen neuen Lk mehr, Sargeras ( oder wars Kil´jeaden ) gab einzig und allein Ner´zuhl die Herrschaft über die Geißel.
Arthas hat lediglich seinen Willen durchgesetzt.


----------

